# damon diadema



## moricollins (Mar 18, 2006)

New additions, the freakiest bugs I could find 












Mori


----------



## Goliath (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice girl there Mori!  They are great inverts.
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Mar 18, 2006)

thanks Mike, I'm going to get pictures of the other two so that maybe you can sex them too 

Mori

(oh, and the train from Toronto DOES go through ROME)


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 19, 2006)

Very nice :drool:


----------



## Bungholio (Mar 19, 2006)

They are very great. I wish I could care them but I haven´t the place for them.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are pictures of all three specimens I possess:
If anyone could sex them from these pictures that'd be excellent  

1:





2:





3.


----------



## Goliath (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Mori,
How big are they, they all look like females.  Very nice healthy ones at that.  If you have a stop over in rome for any length of time, let me know.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Mar 19, 2006)

they are all about 1.5" body length.

and if they are all fem's then i'm going to have to go searching for a male  ;P


----------



## Goliath (Mar 19, 2006)

1.5" body lenth is pretty good size, the legs always make them look much bigger.  The easiest way to sex them is to look at the palp length.  Males are much larger.  Here are two molts, the male is on the top and the female on the bottom of the picture.
Mike


----------



## bengerno (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi,

Congrats for your new critters! 
What is the difference between D. diadema and D. variegatus??


----------



## jwasted (Mar 20, 2006)

Those look cool! Are they hard to come by?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2006)

fairly hard to find as CB specimens, yes.  At least in NA anyways.



Mori


----------



## Goliath (Mar 20, 2006)

Mori is right, they are not commen as CB babies.  They are moderately easy to breed, I have 30 2nd instar CBB babies that I bred here with 2 more females with eggs. 
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2006)

Awesome Mike, post pictures if you have ANY!!!!

and send me some  ;P (i wish  )

Mori


----------



## Goliath (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some little ones.
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2006)

Mike, those rock, thank you for the pictures.  How hardy are they as babies?  do they EVER come off the corkbark (mine don't ;P )

Mori


----------



## Goliath (Mar 20, 2006)

They are not that bad as babies, just keep the humidity high, the tank moist and not too hot. Otherwise they have real bad molts. They do come off the cork and wander around, my adults even do once in a great while.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (Mar 23, 2006)

Goliath said:
			
		

> They are moderately easy to breed,


Yes they are. I was successful my first attempt so it must be easy


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 23, 2006)

do they molt past maturity?


----------



## Fierce Deity (Mar 23, 2006)

Some more info would be nice:
Are they communual?
What do you feed them?
How long do they live? 
Are they safe to handle?
any other basic care info.
I was one of these in the pet store and might get it.


----------



## DragonsRule (Mar 23, 2006)

*Whipspiders*

Hey mori, all three look female to me, thought i would let you know.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 23, 2006)

Malhavoc's said:
			
		

> do they molt past maturity?


yes they do.


----------



## Brian S (Mar 23, 2006)

Fierce Deity said:
			
		

> Some more info would be nice:
> Are they communual?
> What do you feed them?
> How long do they live?
> ...


1.yes
2.crickets
3.5-6 years maybe? not sure
4.yes
5.Easy to keep but you must give them verticle structure in order to molt. The first one I got several years ago died trying to molt because I didnt give it something to climb on.


----------



## Natco (Mar 23, 2006)

These are so cool, I've allways wanted one of those!


----------



## moricollins (Mar 27, 2006)

Freshly moulted


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 27, 2006)

Gorgeous. How long ago is "Fresh"? lol.


----------



## moricollins (Mar 27, 2006)

sometime overnight (after midnight), discovered it at 9:40 ish this morning...


----------



## topacelot (Mar 27, 2006)

very cool  hehe and creepy


----------



## Goliath (Mar 28, 2006)

Mori,
This is a real fresh molt.
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Mar 28, 2006)

Lucky you mike, i've gotten that fresh of pictures of tarantulas, but not of these (yet)

Mori


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 28, 2006)

Ahh that settles my thoughts, I was wondering if they came out white or not.


----------



## Kidsticulator (Apr 26, 2006)

those are wicked awsome.:drool:  where can i buy one? isn't that what the people on fear factor ate?


----------



## Kidsticulator (Apr 26, 2006)

how long do the things live for?


----------



## Goliath (Apr 27, 2006)

Kidsticulator,
That is the one on fear factor.  They live for about 5-7 years.  They do not grow terribly quick, but do put on good size with each molt.
Mike


----------



## moricollins (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are some new additions:















Mori


----------



## psionix (Oct 20, 2006)

that last one is a male.


----------



## Goliath (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice pair you have there Mori.  You will have little ones running around soon.

mike


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 20, 2006)

does anyone know the purpose of the "whips" ?? I would like to get one of these they are quite interesting! very different from the whipscorpions in NA.


----------



## moricollins (Oct 20, 2006)

the whips (as far as I know) are their sensory organs, used to sense the world around them.

Arachnophilist, several of the CDN dealers have these for sale (You can pm me if you need their websites) 

Goliath: I hope these two reproduce, will be very cool to breed these  and have a big colony.


----------



## Goliath (Oct 20, 2006)

You are correct Mori.  The whips are their main sensory organ.  Eyesight is not so great, so they rely on the whips, which are covered in short stiff hairs that pick up any vibration.  This warns them of danger or alerts them of prey.

You should be able to get a good colony going, get a couple more females if you can, just don't put another male in the tank.  It will not turn out good. 

mike


----------



## james41777 (Oct 21, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> does anyone know the purpose of the "whips" ?? I would like to get one of these they are quite interesting! very different from the whipscorpions in NA.


Those long whips are basically antennaes.
from what i've seen, they often lurk under a rock with its long whips sticking out like trip-wires


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 21, 2006)

that is awesome! creepy and awesome! ok I want one.. new shelving required now..


----------



## Tarantula (Oct 21, 2006)

How do I tell the sexes apart in these? By looking at the pics.


----------



## moricollins (Oct 21, 2006)

males have much longer pedipalps than females (when adult anyways) makes visually sexing them quite easy.


----------



## buthus (Oct 21, 2006)

I have been eyeing these up for a few years ...always planning on getting some, but never do.  They are truely awsome looking ...along with a decent lifespan. 
I think once I get my life back ...and organized   I will try and find some.  
Did I understand this right that they are communal?


----------



## Gigas (Oct 21, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:


> How do I tell the sexes apart in these? By looking at the pics.


in Adults the females pedipalp strucure is shorter than the femur of leg I and the male are longer than the femur


----------



## Snipes (Oct 21, 2006)

Gigus said:


> in Adults the females pedipalp strucure is shorter than the femur of leg I and the male are longer than the femur


How can you tell if they are adults?


----------



## Aunt Ant (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, love the pics! I'm becoming intrigued more and more

I have a request.    I'd like to know more about the ideal enclosure, and perhaps see some pics?
Thanks!


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 24, 2006)

do Amblypygid females live long after laying/tending eggs/hatchlings, as compared to Uropygid females, that usually die after the whole process of egglaying and sling tending?


----------



## Gigas (Oct 24, 2006)

Snipes said:


> How can you tell if they are adults?


not sure, size? most animals are sold as adult unless otherwise stated


----------



## moricollins (Jun 29, 2007)

Found this today 




















Mori


----------



## moricollins (Jun 30, 2007)

And the next day:













Mori


----------



## Pulk (Jun 30, 2007)

that is pretty swell, mori.


anyway, what body length do they normally get to?


----------



## syndicate (Jun 30, 2007)

congrats morri


----------



## GQ. (Jun 30, 2007)

Mori,

     Sweeeeeeeeeet!  I just recently started keeping amblypygids and I'm hooked.  I'm looking forward to adding a couple more in the near future.

     Did you buy a female that ended up being gravid or did they breed in your care?  I'm interested in any and all information I can gather on care and breeding.  Best of luck with the babies.


----------



## moricollins (Jul 1, 2007)

Pulk said:


> that is pretty swell, mori.
> 
> 
> anyway, what body length do they normally get to?



The female here is about 3" or so in body length, though here antennae (spelling?) are much longer than that.



GQ. said:


> Mori,
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeet!  I just recently started keeping amblypygids and I'm hooked.  I'm looking forward to adding a couple more in the near future.
> 
> Did you buy a female that ended up being gravid or did they breed in your care?  I'm interested in any and all information I can gather on care and breeding.  Best of luck with the babies.


Gil, I mated a male and female, my male has since passed away though.

I just let them do their thing, he made a couple of spermatophores that I could locate.

Mori


----------

